# Party for Benjy!  2000 candles on his cake 2000  2000 2000 2000



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Mate!
Thanks for being such a fine teacher.

Nobody will EVER equal your spelling!

 
Abrazos,
Cuchu​


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations!!!
Félicitations!!!

Keep helping!​
_This cake is flying to you, but don't lap up too much, we still need you ..._


----------



## Benjy

but if the cake is in the air.. how do i eat it? =[


----------



## Whodunit

Benjy said:
			
		

> but if the cake is in the air.. how do i eat it? =[



I'm sure you're a very clever dog. Try to think how to catch it. You can follow it until you come to a mountain where the "sweet balloon" is gonna stop.


----------



## te gato

!!!CONGRTAULATIONS!!!

PARTY HARDY​ 
 
 
 
You and I will agree on 
something yet!!

te gato


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congrats, Benjy! Here's a little something for you, on the ground.   






Keep it up! Good boy!


----------



## Benjy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Congratulations Mate!
> Thanks for being such a fine teacher.
> 
> Nobody will EVER equal your spelling!
> 
> 
> Abrazos,
> Cuchu​ [/center]



heh.. i hadn't noticed the message at the bottom. its speeling anyhows


----------



## araceli

¡FELICITACIONES BENJY!

Sorry, I don't know how to copy and to paste images, I'm ashame!


----------



## Agnès E.

Je n'en suis pas encore à 2000, mais je suis déjà épuisée !


Bravo à notre Mod !


----------



## alc112

cONGRATULATIONS!!!
THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## Whodunit

araceli said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't know how to copy and to paste images, I'm ashame!



First, search an image in the internet, then paste the link into your message. Mark the link an click on the "Image sign" above the message next to "Hyperlink" etc. Actually, it works.


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> heh.. i hadn't noticed the message at the bottom. its speeling anyhows



As Whodunit said so sagely,

Heap Kelping!!​


----------



## Alfry

congratulations,


----------



## belén

Congrats Benji, you are lovely and I will always send you my warmest KISSIES and HUGGIES

Smack smack!!

Belén


----------



## Artrella

Congratulations Benjy!!!!   ​


----------



## Leopold

Colatgruiantons, Bnjey! 
Tnahk you for bieng _awlyas_ (and I maen it) tehre.

Did I eevr tlod you htat I raelly lkie yuor tegir?

Lopleod


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations Benjy!!!!


----------



## charlie2

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Je n'en suis pas encore à 2000, mais je suis déjà épuisée !
> 
> 
> Bravo à notre Mod !


Agnes, so you have actually had the privilige of watchin our deer moderateur in action! Lucky you! Your to lucki!


----------



## timpeac

congratulations dear benjy, and in honour of the big occasion i have used no capitals whatsoever, which, believe me, hurts me more than it hurts you.


----------



## Cath.S.

*CONGRATULATIONS BENJY!*
*Tu as gagné le prix suivant :*
*une merveilleuse anagramme   *

*TRANSLATE BOUNCING JOY!*


----------



## lauranazario

Happy 2000, Benjy!

Here's to seeing you on TV one of these days!!!! 






heheheheh,
Laura


----------



## DDT

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Happy 2000, Benjy!
> 
> Here's to seeing you on TV one of these days!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheheheh,
> Laura



In some yeasr...heres our wies Benyj surprised whiel reading posts about typos...






*typos? what typos? he said*

2000 thanks for being such a great forero, Ben!   

DDT


----------



## lsp

Well, it seems like just yesterday... and at this new rate we'll almost certainly be back tomorrow... but for now, CONGRATS!


----------



## Sharon

timpeac said:
			
		

> congratulations dear benjy, and in honour of the big occasion i have used no capitals whatsoever, which, believe me, hurts me more than it hurts you.


oh, that is so funny! i had the same thought and was giggling to myself about it on the first page, and then found your post on the second!  hee,hee,hee - it only hurts a little! i'm surprised.


*congratulations, benjy !!!*


----------



## supercrom

Me aúno a esta felicitación:

 Felicitaciones, Benjy
[ˈbén.dʒɪ]
​ 
No te olvides que esperamos tus aportes my pronto ni bien manejes la lengua castiza.

*CROM*


----------



## pinkpanter

¡¡Muchas felicidades Benjy!!


----------



## Benjy

n'oubions pas que je ne capte rien à l'espagnol


----------



## pinkpanter

= Many congrats Benjy


----------



## Benjy

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Me aúno a esta felicitación:
> 
> Felicitaciones, Benjy
> [ˈbén.dʒɪ]
> ​
> No te olvides que esperamos tus aportes my pronto ni bien manejes la lengua castiza.
> 
> *CROM*



don't forget that we are waiting for your contributions to the manipulation of the "authentic/pure" language? i don't get it crom.. explain (my translation is really rough/words missing.. i need sleep)


----------



## abc

*Benjy*

*Congratulationsssssssss!!!!!!!*

I wish I were as creative as egueule. Since I'm not, I'll just go ahead and send you a few (sisterly) kisses. *MUAH*


----------



## Lancel0t

Again I'm late, but of course I would like to join in the celebration of congratulating you. COngratulations benjy and thanks for all your help.


----------

